# [SOLVED] roslin qnapi error

## soban_

Ostatnio mam problem z qnapi - jakis ~miesiac, przy kazdym wywolaniu emerge dostaje takie cus:

```
[10:20:42] root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # emerge -v nano

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies - * ERROR: media-video/qnapi-0.1.6_rc2-r1 failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI=2 is not supported

 *

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1998:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/roslin/media-video/qnapi/qnapi-0.1.6_rc2-r1.ebuild'

 *   qnapi-0.1.6_rc2-r1.ebuild, line    9:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'gnome2-utils' 'kde4-base' 'qt4-r2'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1403:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *            kde4-base.eclass, line   23:  Called inherit 'kde4-functions' 'toolchain-funcs' 'fdo-mime' 'gnome2-utils' 'base' 'virtualx' 'versionator' 'eutils'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1403:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *       kde4-functions.eclass, line   20:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      *) die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported" ;;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/qnapi-0.1.6_rc2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/qnapi-0.1.6_rc2-r1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/lib/layman/roslin/'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/qnapi-0.1.6_rc2-r1/work/qnapi-0.1.6_rc2'                                                                                                                                 ... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/nano-2.3.0  USE="ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 1,554 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,554 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-editors/nano-2.3.0

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/distfiles/nano-2.3.0.tar.gz'

--2011-05-05 10:23:43--  http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/distfiles/nano-2.3.0.tar.gz

Resolving gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl... 194.29.128.2

...
```

Oczywiscie moge wywalic roslin:

```
[10:23:43] root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # layman -d roslin

* Deleting directory "/var/lib/layman/roslin"

* Successfully deleted overlay "roslin".

[10:24:15] root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # emerge -v nano

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/nano-2.3.0  USE="ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 1,290 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,290 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-editors/nano-2.3.0

>>> Renaming distfile with size 270571 (smaller than PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE)

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/nano-2.3.0.tar.gz._checksum_failure_.bbICSy'

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/distfiles/nano-2.3.0.tar.gz'
```

Jednak nie jest to rozwazanie problemu. Znalazlem cos takiego: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219706#c19 lecz blad mam caly czas, podaje dodatkowe informacje:

```
[10:31:09] soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ emerge --info =media-video/qnapi-0.1.6_rc2-r1

Portage 2.2.0_alpha29_p10 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38.2-zen x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38.2-zen-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7300_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 May 2011 07:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1::pentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38

sys-libs/glibc:      2.13-r2

virtual/os-headers:  0

Repositories: gentoo java-overlay pentoo

Installed sets: @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/openfire/resources/security/ /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/java-overlay /var/lib/layman/pentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit X aalib accessibility acl acpi addressbook admin administrator alsa amd64 apache2 apng armitage arts aspell assistant audio berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdio cdr cdrom clacklib cli consolekit cpufreq cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags cxx dav dbus device-mapper dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dynamicplugin embedded emboss enca encode examples extramodules extras fat flac fontconfig fortran ftp fts3 fuse gadu gd gdbm gdu gif glib glitz gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk h323 hddtemp iconv icu jack jadetex java java6 jpeg kde kde4 kdrive kerberos keyboard lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mjpeg mms mmx mmxext mng modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nspluginwrapper ogg old-deamons opengl openmp opera pam pango pcre pdf perl php pmu png policykit postgres powerkadu pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reports rtsp sandbox script sdk sdl secure-delete see2 semantic-desktop session sip smbclient sockets source spell sql sqlite srt sse sse2 sse2d ssl ssse3 startup-notification static-libs subversion svg symlink sysfs system-libvncserver tcpd threads threadsX tiff tk tools truetype typically unicode unzip usb vcd vcdinfo vcdx vorbis wav webkit wifi win32 win64 winbind wireshark xcb xcomposite xml xorg xosd xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="dav modules_dav actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_default authn_file authz_default authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache deflate dir disk_cache env expires file_cache filter headers ident include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif status unique_id userdir vhost_alias apache2_modules_userdir" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

media-video/qnapi-0.1.6_rc2-r1 was built with the following:

USE="gnome kde (multilib) (-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

```

Wie ktos jak to naprawic?

----------

## Kajan

Sprawdzaleś robiąc:

```

emerge --nodep portage

emerge --nodep python

emerge portage

emerge python 

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## soban_

Wykonalem to wszystko i z parametrem --nodep nie ma tego bledu. Jednak po przekompilowaniu tego co podales, nadal blad wyskakuje gdy dam emerge -v (jakis_pakiet) bez --nodep.

----------

## Pryka

Miałem to samo, przeszło przy którymś layman --sync-all  :Smile: 

Tyle, że ja miałem to na sunrise

----------

## SlashBeast

Mialem tak swego czasu (tez mam forka ebuilda qnapi). Po rozmowie z Zaciem, developerem portage, ustalilem, ze jedna z eclass qt wymaga nowszego EAPI, zmiana EAPI i nowy manifest zalatwil sprawe.

----------

## soban_

W sumie to nie jest jakis duzy problem, ale jest to denerwujace...

----------

## grzywka18

bład był zgłoszony https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219706

tak radzi SlashBeast daj 

```
layman -S
```

 i będzie ok.

ps qnapi jest oficjalnie chyba na sunrise

----------

## soban_

 *grzywka18 wrote:*   

> bład był zgłoszony https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219706

 W pierwszej swojej wypowiedzi wkleilem tego linka.

 *grzywka18 wrote:*   

> tak radzi SlashBeast daj 
> 
> ```
> layman -S
> ```
> ...

 Napisalem iz wywalalem juz roslin i dodawalem na nowo - efekt jest ciagle ten sam. W kazdym badz razie layman -S robie przy kazdym upgradzie.

 *grzywka18 wrote:*   

> ps qnapi jest oficjalnie chyba na sunrise

 @Pryka o tym juz wspominal.

----------

## SlashBeast

To, ze usuniesz overlay i go dodasz przeciez Ci nie zmieni w nim EAPI z 3 na 4. To ebuild w overlayu jest do edycji.

----------

## soban_

Wiem ze sam sie nie naprawi, jednak dzisiaj - przy upgadzie problem zostal rozwiazany, dlatego dalem solved i nie musialem go edytowac.

----------

## lazy_bum

Proponuję następnym razem takie błędy zgłaszać do maintainera pakietu (podobnie jak inne — błędy kompilacji, działania etc). Ww. można szybko sprawdzić np. wydając polecenie equery m [foo]. To uwaga nie tylko odnośnie roslin, ale i innych overlayów. (:

----------

## soban_

OK - nastepnym razem tak zrobie, dziekuje za rozwiazanie problemu i wszystkim za zainteresowanie ( :

----------

